# Ryf An Marchand, Continued...



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I wrote briefly about this watch last year; owned by my father, and, having been dropped on the platform of Temple Mead's station, in 1948, had been sitting in a drawer for 61 years!

To be fair, he _was _meaning to take it in....

Anyways, I rescued it and put it into a new local repairer as a test.

It had suffered greatly, and was filthy inside and out, but has come back looking pretty good. And running beautifully; the tick sounds like a clock!

Unfortunately the second hand and shaft were beyond repair, but we're still hopeful of finding something appropriate.

The really annoying thing is that an identical watch sold on eBay whilst this was in for assessment, and I have not seen another since... it would have been a good 'donor'

So.... a nice old watch saved, and almost completed - if anybody sees a similar Ryf and Marchand watch anywhere, in any state please let me know, I should really like to be able to complete it for him...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Just a brief note to show the final result.

I found a donor watch, and a retired watchmaker, locally, willing to take on the job.

The second hand turned out to have been missing due to a bodged (but signed and dated!) 1930 repair to the second hand shaft, badly, plainly, bushed, and out of line, meaning that a second hand could not be fitted, or function.

A movement plate from the donor was fitted, together with a the second hand, shaft and some gear...

The case was cleaned and the whole thing reassembled..

The result is particularly pleasing, as the watch, it turns out, is supposed th have originally belonged to my Grandfather, who, born in 1865, went BACK for WW1, after ~25 years as a regular, serving in SA, and Afghanistan, to serve as a WO1 in the RAMC. Fathered my father at 70, and died 5 years later.

An active life... go, Grand dad!

He is said to have bought this during the '30's, shortly before he died, and it was one of the few things which my father inherited. And broke. In 1948.

So, by sorting this one out, we've completed a family circle.

Not an important watch, in the scheme of things, but a project which pleases us both; me and dad.


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Outstanding post chris l .

Thank you for the follow up.

Its a very nice time peice.

David


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

djgg said:


> Outstanding post chris l .
> 
> Thank you for the follow up.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Sentimental value only, but heaps of that!


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

You cant put a price on Sentimental value .......

David


----------



## Dorje (Jun 8, 2009)

That's a great story, and nice restoration. Well done


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Damn Chris, thats come up well, real looker

And you cant beat a bit o blue......

Steel, that is, on the hands. Amazing to think its 75+ years old.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 8, 2009)

That's a great story, and nice restoration. Well done


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Dorje said:


> That's a great story, and nice restoration. Well done


Lovley- do you have a pic of the mvt?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"Lovley- do you have a pic of the mvt?"

I do....


----------



## Pat (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Chris

I joined and wrote in June because I have an identical watch for spares, but you didn't reply. One of your photos shows the second hand missing, but another photo shows it...although it's different to mine. I would attach a photo, but I don't know how to on this site. If you email me at [email protected] I will send you a picture

Pat


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> I joined and wrote in June because I have an identical watch for spares, but you didn't reply. One of your photos shows the second hand missing, but another photo shows it...although it's different to mine. I would attach a photo, but I don't know how to on this site. If you email me at [email protected] I will send you a picture
> 
> Pat


Sorry not to have replied at the time, Pat... I managed to buy another watch for spares, and the later pictures show the combination.

(That's where the new second hand came from)

Dad still loves his 'new' old watch...


----------



## Pat (Jun 12, 2009)

Great, I'm glad you got it sorted. Although mine is broken, it's too nice to throw away, and I'll probably hang onto it for a while. So please keep my e-mail address for reference in case you ever need it, as I would be glad to let you have the watch for spares. Well done for getting it working, Pat


----------



## Pat (Jun 12, 2009)

I see the photos now...just a delay on photobucket I think. Although the watch is identical, the second hand is still different to mine, so if you want a photo just write to the e-mail address. Pat


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice watch :thumbsup:


----------

